# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين البحرين >  مراقبة التداول في المواد والمستحضرات المخدرة واستعمالها.

## هيثم الفقى

مرسوم بقانون رقم (4) لسنة 1973 
بشأن مراقبة التداول في المواد والمستحضرات المخدرة واستعمالها

نحن عيسى بن سلمان آل خليفة أمير دولة البحرين،
بعد الاطلاع على المرسوم الأميري رقم (2) لسنة 1971 بإعادة التنظيم الإداري للدولة، 
وعلى قانون مراقبة العقاقير الخطرة في البحرين لسنة 1959، المعدل بالقانون رقم 5 لسنة 1961. 
وبناء على عرض وزير الصحة، 
وبعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء، 
رسمنا بالقانون الآتي:-
مادة – 1 –
تعتــبر مواد أو مستحضرات مخدرة في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون المواد أو المستحضرات المبينة بالجدول رقــم (1) الملحق به.

مادة – 2 –
يحظر على أي شخص أن يستورد أو يصدر أو ينتج أو يملك أو يحوز أو يحرز أو يشتري أو يبيع مواد أو مستحضرات مخدرة أو يتبادل عليها أو ينزل عنها بأية صفة كانت أو أن يتدخل بصفته وسيطا في شىء من ذلك إلا في الأحوال المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون وبالشروط المبينة فيه.

مادة – 3 –
يحظر على أي شخص أن يستورد إلى البحرين أو يصدر منها مواد أو مستحضرات مخدرة إلا بمقتضى ترخيص كتابي يصدر من وزير الصحة.
مادة – 4 –
يمنع منعا باتا زراعة أو استيراد الخشخاش (خشخاش نبتة الأفيون).

مادة – 5 –
من أعطي ترخيصا بموجب المادة الثالثة ورغب في استيراد أو تصدير مواد أو مستحضرات مخدرة، يجب عليه أن يقدم طلبا بذلك إلى وزير الصحة عند كل استيراد أو تصدير يبين به اسم المواد أو المستحضرات المخدرة كاملا وطبيعتها والكمية التي يراد استيرادها أو تصديرها مع بيان الأسباب التي تبرر ذلك الاستيراد أو التصدير وكذلك البيانات الأخرى التي تطلبها وزارة الصحة. 
ولوزارة الصحة الحق في رفض الطلب أو تخفيض الكميات الموضحة به.

مادة – 6 –
لا يجوز تسليم المواد أو المستحضرات المخدرة التي تصل إلى جمارك البحرين أو يعاد تصديرها إلى أية جهة أخرى إلا بموجب ترخيص رسمي من وزارة الصحة يوضح به اسم الشخص أو الجهة المرسلة إليها وعنوانها ورقم القيد بسجلات الوزارة ونوع المواد أو المستحضرات المخدرة والكميات المرخص باستيرادها أو تصديرها والتاريخ التقريبي الذي يتم فيه التصدير أو الاستيراد. 
وتحرر رخص الاستيراد أو التصدير من خمس نسخ تسلم إحداها لصاحب الشأن وأخرى لمكتب المخدرات بالشرطة والأمن العام وترسل اثنتان لإدارة الجمارك التي تحتفظ بدورها بنسخة وتعيد الثانية إلى وزارة الصحة بعد أن توضح عليها الكميات المستوردة أو المصدرة فعلا، أما النسخة الخامسة فتحفظ في سجلات وزارة الصحة.

مادة – 7 –
لا يجوز استيراد المواد أو المستحضرات المخدرة أو تصديرها أو نقلها داخل طرود محتوية على مواد أخرى ويجب إرسالها حتى ولو كانت بصفة عينة داخل طرود مؤمن عليها وأن يبين عليها اسم العقار المخدر بالكامل وشكله الصيدلاني وكميته ونسبة المادة أو المواد المخدرة فيه.

مادة – 8 –
ينشأ بوزارة الصحة سجل خاص يقيد به الأشخاص والهيئات المرخص لهم باستيراد وتصدير المواد أو المستحضرات المخدرة، يتضمن البيانات الآتية:-
‌أ - ‌أ - رقم القيد.
‌ب - ‌ب - الاسم واللقب والسن والجنسية وعنوان محل الإقامة.
‌ج - ‌ج - عنوان المستشفى أو الصيدلية التي تودع فيها المواد أو المستحضرات المخدرة.
‌د - ‌د - بيان كميات وأنواع المواد أو المستحضرات المخدرة التي رخص باستيرادها أو تصديرها وتاريخ الترخيص وأية بيانات أخرى.

مادة – 9 –
مع مراعاة أحكام هذا القانون، يسمح للصيدليات بعد الحصول على ترخيص رسمي من وزير الصحة في ذلك، بشراء مواد أو مستحضرات مخدرة من وزارة الصحة في البحرين، وذلك بقصد بيعها إلى عيادات الأطباء الخاصة أو العامة أو المرضى الذين يصف لهم أطباؤهم مثل هذه المواد بقصد العلاج الطبي.

مادة – 10 –
كل شخص رخص له باستيراد أو تصدير أو حيازة مواد أو مستحضرات مخدرة وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون، يجب عليه أن يقيد الوارد والمنصرف من هذه المواد أولا فأول في سجل خاص، على أن يكون القيد في هذا السجل بالطريقة التي تحددها وزارة الصحة. 
ويكون القيد بالحبر وبخط واضح خال من الكشط والشطب. ويجب أن تكون صفحات هذا السجل مرقومة ومختومة بختم وزارة الصحة وأن تتضمن بيانات المواد والمستحضرات المخدرة الواردة وتاريخ ورودها والجهة الواردة منها ونوعها وكمياتها ورقم وتاريخ ترخيص وزارة الصحة باستيرادها وأن تتضمن أيضا بيانات المواد المنصرفة كالتاريخ والكمية والنوع والجهة أو الشخص الذي صرفت له وعنوانه ومستندات الصرف وغير ذلك من البيانات الضرورية ، ويجب تقديم تلك السجلات لمندوبي وزارة الصحة عند كل طلب.

مادة – 11 –
ويتعين على المرخص لهم، إرسال كتاب مسجل إلى وزارة الصحة في خلال الأسبوع الأول من كل سنة ميلادية يبين به الوارد والمنصرف من المواد والمستحضرات المخدرة خلال السنة السابقة وكذلك الباقي منها طبقا للنماذج التي تعدها الوزارة لهذا الغرض.

مادة – 12 –
يجب حفظ المواد والمستحضرات المخدرة بالصيدليات العامة أو الخاصة داخل خزانة محكمة الغلق ويحتفظ المسئول عن إدارة الصيدلية بمفتاحها وكل كمية تضبط خارج هذه الخزانة تعتبر مهربة يعاقب عليها المسئول عن إدارة الصيدلية بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة 26 من هذا القانون.

مادة – 13 –
استثناء من أحكام المادة الثانية، يجوز للأفراد حيازة مواد أو مستحضرات مخدرة بالكميات التي يصفها لهم الأطباء المرخص لهم بمزاولة مهنة الطب في البحرين لاستعمالهم الخاص ولأسباب صحية بحتة. ولا يجوز التنازل عن هذه المواد أو المستحضرات لأي شخص آخر مهما كانت الأسباب.


مادة – 14 –
لا يجوز لأي طبيب مرخص له بمزاولة مهنة الطب في البحرين أن يصف مواد أو مستحضرات مخدرة لأي مريض إلا بقصد العلاج الطبي الصحيح.

مادة – 15 –
يجوز للصيادلة بناء على طلب كتابي معتمد من وزارة الصحة – أن يصرفوا للأطباء المرخص لهم بمزاولة مهنة الطب في البحرين بعض المواد أو المستحضرات المخدرة المعدة لاستعمال هؤلاء الأطباء في أحوال مستعجلة أو في عملية تضميد في عياداتهم شريطة أن يتم تسليم هذه المواد في شكل صيدلاني يتفق مع استعمالها الطبي وأن يكون للطبيب عيادة خاصة مرخصة في البحرين. 
ويجب على الطبيب مراعاة الأحكام الخاصة بحيازة المواد أو المستحضرات المخدرة وقيدها بالسجلات الخاصة المذكورة في المادة العاشرة من هذا القانون. 
كما يحظر على الطبيب أن يصرف أية كمية منها لمرضاه بقصد أن يستعملها هؤلاء المرضى بأنفسهم.

مادة – 16 –
لا يجوز للصيدلي أن يصرف لأي شخص مواد أو مستحضرات مخدرة إلا بموجب وصفة طبية. ويجب أن تكون الوصفة الطبية مستوفية للشروط الآتية:-
‌أ - ‌أ - أن تكون محررة عن وصفات خاصة صادرة من وزارة الصحة.
‌ب - ‌ب - أن تكون صادرة من طبيب مرخص له بمزاولة مهنة الطب في دولة البحرين.
‌ج - ‌ج - أن تكون الوصفة مكتوبة بالحبر وبخط واضح وخالية من أي شطب أو كشط.
‌د - ‌د - أن يبين بها اسم المريض وسنه وعنوانه.
‌ه - ‌ه - أن يبين بها اسم وكمية المخدر بالأرقام والحروف.
‌و - ‌و - أن تؤرخ الوصفة وتوقع من الطبيب بتوقيعه الكامل.
‌ز - ‌ز - أن يبين بها اسم الطبيب بالكامل وعنوانه ورقم هاتفه إن وجد.

مادة – 17 –
لا يجوز رد الوصفات الطبية المحتوية على مواد أو مستحضرات مخدرة لحاملها بأي حال من الأحوال ويجب أن تحفظ بالصيدلية في ملف خاص، بعد ختمها بختم الصيدلية وإثبات تاريخ الصرف وتوقيع الصيدلي عليها ويجب أن تحفظ الوصفات لمدة خمس سنوات من تاريخ صرفها لتقدم لدى كل تفتيش من السلطة المختصة.

مادة – 18 –
لا يجوز تكرار صرف وصفة طبية محتوية على مواد أو مستحضرات مخدرة.

مادة – 19 –
لا يجوز صرف وصفة طبية محتوية على مواد أو مستحضرات مخدرة إذا انقضت ثلاثة أيام على تحرير الوصفة، ولا يحسب ضمن هذه المدة اليوم الذي حررت فيه الوصفة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة – 20 –
يحظر على الأطباء أن يحرروا وصفات تحتوي على مواد أو مستحضرات مخدرة لاستعمالها لمدة تزيد عن سبعة أيام، كما يحظر على الصيادلة صرف مثل هذه الوصفات.

مادة – 21 –
لوزير الصحة، بقرار يصدره، أن يعدل في الجدول الملحق بهذا القانون بالحذف أو بالإضافة.

مادة – 22 –
ينظم بقرار من وزير الصحة طريقة تداول المواد والمستحضرات المخدرة في المستشفيات والوحدات التابعة لوزارة الصحة والمستشفيات الخاصة.


العقوبات 
مادة – 23 –
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات أو بغرامة لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف دينار أو بالعقوبتين معا:-
‌أ - ‌أ - كل من استورد أو صدر مواد أو مستحضرات مخدرة قبل الحصول على الترخيص المنصوص عليه في المادة الثالثة من هذا القانون.
‌ب - ‌ب - كل من زرع أو أنتج أو استخرج أو فصل أو صنع مواد أو مستحضرات مخدرة وكان ذلك بقصد الاتجار.
‌ج - ‌ج - كل من حاز أو أحرز أو اشترى أو باع مواد أو مستحضرات مخدرة أو سلمها أو تسلمها أو نزل عنها أو صرفها بأية صفة كانت أو قدمها للتعاطي أو سهل تعاطيها – بمقابل أو بدون مقابل – في غير الأحوال المصرح بها في هذا القانون.
‌د - ‌د - كل من رخص له بحيازة مواد أو مستحضرات مخدرة لاستعمالها في غرض أو أغراض معينة ويكون قد تصرف فيها بأية صفة كانت في غير تلك الأغراض.

مادة – 24 –
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات أو بغرامة لا تزيد على ثلاثة آلاف دينار أو بالعقوبتين معا كل من حاز أو أحرز أو اشترى بقصد التعاطي أو الاستعمال الشخصي مواد أو مستحضرات مخدرة ما لم يثبت أنه حاز هذه المواد أو المستحضرات أو أحرزها بموجب أحكام هذا القانون. 
ويجوز للمحكمة بدلا من توقيع العقوبة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة أن تأمر، من تلقاء ذاتها أو بناء على توصية من وزير الصحة، بإيداع المتهم أحد المستشفيات التي يحددها وزير الصحة ليعالج فيها إلى أن ترفع لجنة يصدر بتشكيلها قرار من وزير الصحة، تقريرا عن حالته إلى المحكمة لاتخاذ قرار بشأنه.

مادة – 25 –
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة شهور أو بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسمائة دينار أو بالعقوبتين معا، كل من يحرز مواد أو مستحضرات مخدرة رخص له في الاتجار بها أو حيازتها ولم يمسك السجلات المشار إليها في المادة العاشرة من هذا القانون أو يتعمد إخفاءها.

مادة – 26 –
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة شهور أو بالغرامة لا تزيد على خمسمائة دينار أو بالعقوبتين معا، كل من خالف أحكام المواد 11، 12، 15، 17، 18، 19، 20 من هذا القانون، مع جواز الحكم بوقف المخالف عن مزاولة المهنة لمدة مساوية لمدة العقوبة المقيدة للحرية.

مادة – 27 –
يحكم في جميع الأحوال بمصادرة المواد والمستحضرات المخدرة وكذلك الأجهزة والأدوات والأوعية المستعملة ووسائل النقل إذا كانت معدة لهذه الغاية والتي تضبط بالمخالفة لأحكام القانون. وتتلف المواد والمستحضرات المخدرة المضبوطة تحت إشراف لجنة يصدر بتشكيلها قرار من وزير العدل.

مادة – 28 –
تضاعف العقوبات المقررة في المواد السابقة في حالات العود.

مادة – 29 –
تسري أحكام هذا القانون على كل شخص يرتكب خارج إقليم دولة البحرين فعلا يجعله فاعلا أصليا، أو شريكا في جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون وقعت كلها أو بعضها في دولة البحرين.

مادة – 30 –
يعاقب بالعقوبات المقررة في هذا القانون كل شخص في البحرين يرتكب فعلا يقع خارج إقليم دولة البحرين ويعد جريمة طبقا لأحكام هذا القانون.

مادة – 31 –
يصدر وزير الصحة قرارا ببيان الرسوم الواجب دفعها لإتمام الإجراءات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون.

مادة – 32 –
يلغى العمل بأحكام قانون مراقبة العقاقير الخطرة لسنة 1959 والقوانين المعدلة له.

مادة – 33 –
على الوزراء – كل فيما يخصه – تنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون، ويعمل به اعتبارا من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية.

أمير دولة البحرين
عيسى بن سلمان الخليفة
صدر في قصر الرفاع 
بتاريخ 25 محرم 1393 هـ
الموافق 27 فبراير 1973 م



قانون المواد والمستحضرات المخدرة ..
جدول رقم (1)

اسيتورفين
استيل ميتادول
أليل برودين
ألفا أستيل ميثادول
ألفا مبرودين
ألفا ميثادول
ألفا برودين
أنيليريدين
ينزثيدين
بنزيل مورفين
بتا استيل ميثادول
بتا مبرودين
بتا ميثادول
بتا برودين
بزيترامايد
الحشيش (القنب الهندي) وراتنج الحشيش (راتنج القنب الهندي).
كلوينتازين
أوراق الكوكا
الكوكايين
كود كزايم
مركز سيقان نبتة الأفيون
ديزمورفين
ديكسترومورامايد
ديامبرومايد
داي أثيل ثيامبيوتين
داي هايدرومورفين
داي مينوكرادول
داي ميفيبتانول
داي ميثيل ثيا مبيوتين
دايكز أفتيل بيوتيريت
داي فينوكسيليت
داي بايبانون
أكفونين وأملاحه العضوية ومشتقاته التي تتحول إلى أكفونين وكوكايين
أثيل ميثيل ثيامبيوتين
ايتونيتازين
ايتورفين
ايتوكزيريدين
فنتنيل
فيوريثيدين
هيرووين
هايدروكودون
هايد رومور فينول
هايد رومورفون
هايد روكسي بثيدين
آيسوميثادون
كيتو بميدون
ليفو ميثور فان
ليفوموراميد
ليفوفينا سيل مورفان
ليفور فانول
ميتازوسين
ميثادون
المركبات الوسيطة للبثيدين
فينادوكسون
فينا مبرومايد
فينازوسين
فينومورفان
فينويريدين
بيمينودين
بيرترامايد
بروهبتازين
بروبريدين
رسيميثور فان
ريسمور فامايد
ريسمور فان
ثيباكون
ثيباين
ترايمييريدين
استيل داي هاد روكدايين
كودايين
داي هايد روكودايين
أثيل مورفين 
نيكوكودين
نوركودايين
فولكودين

مستحضرات كل من:-
‌أ - ‌أ - استيل داي هايدروكودايين
‌ب - ‌ب - كودايين
‌ج - ‌ج - داي هايدروكودايين
‌د - ‌د - أثيل مورفين
‌ه - ‌ه - نور كودين
‌و - ‌و - فولكودين 

عندما تركب مع مواد أخرى (في مستحضر صيدلاني) ويحتوي هذا المستحضر على أكثر من 100 (مائة) مليغرام من المخدر في كل جرعة أو إذا حضرت بغير إضافة مواد أخرى وكان هذا المستحضر يحتوي على أكثر من 2.5% (اثنان ونصف في المائة) من المادة المخدرة. 
مستحضرات الكوكايين التي تحتوي على أكثر من 0.1% ( عشرة في المائة ) يحسب كقاعدة الكوكايين ومستحضرات الأفيون أو المورفين التي تحتوي على أكثر من 0.2% ( عشرين في المائة ) من المورفين يحسب كقاعدة المورفين اللامائية. 
مستحضرات الداي فينوكسيليت المحتوية على أكثر من 2.5% (اثنان ونصف) مليغرام من الداي فينوكسيليت يحسب كقاعدة أو إذا تحتوي هذه المستحضرات على أقل من 25 (خمس وعشرين) مايكرو غرام من الأتروبين سلفتيت في كل جرعة واحدة.
نبات القات

----------


## هيثم الفقى

تعديل المادتين 23 و 24 من المرسوم بقانون المشار إليه 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

مرسوم بقانون رقم ( 10 ) لسنة 1984
بتعديل المادة الأولى من المرسوم
بقانون رقم ( 15 ) لسنة 1983
بتعديل المادتين 23 ، 24 من المرسوم
بقانون رقم ( 4 ) لسنة 1973
بشأن مراقبة التداول
في المواد والمستحضرات المخدرة واستعمالها
نحن عيسى بن سلمان آل خليفة – أمير دولة البحرين ، 
بعد الإطلاع على الدستور ، 
وعلى الأمر الأميري رقم ( 4 ) لسنة 1975 ، 
وعلى المرسوم بقانون رقم ( 15 ) لسنة 1983 بتعديل المادتين ( 23 ) ، ( 24 ) من المرسوم بقانون رقم ( 4 ) لسنة 1973 بشأن مراقبة التداول في المواد والمستحضرات المخدرة واستعمالها ، 
وعلى قانون العقوبات الصادر بالمرسوم بقانون رقم ( 15 ) لسنة 1976 والمعدل بالمرسوم بقانون رقم ( 9 ) لسنة 1982 ، 
وبناء على عرض وزير الصحة ، 
وبعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء , 
رسمنا بالقانون التالي :
المادة الأولى
يستبدل بنص المادة الأولى من المرسوم بقانون رقم ( 15 ) لسنة 1983 بتعديل المادتين " 23 ، 24 " من المرسوم بقانون رقم ( 4 ) لسنة 1973 بشأن مراقبة التداول في المواد والمستحضرات المخدرة واستعمالها والمشار إليه أعلاه النصان التاليان : 
مادة – 23 –
" يعاقب بالإعدام أو بالسجن المؤبد وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة آلاف دينار ولا تزيد على خمسين ألف دينار : 
( أ ) كل ما أستورد أو صدر مواد أو مستحضرات مخدرة قبل الحصول على الترخيص المنصوص عليه في المادة الثالثة من هذا القانون . 
( ب ) كل من زرع أو أنتج أو استخرج آو فصل أو صنع مواد أو مستحضرات مخدرة وكان ذلك بقصد الاتجار . 
( ج ) كل من حاز أو أحرز أو أشترى أو باع مواد أو مستحضرات مخدرة أو سلمها أو تسلمها أو نزل عنها أو صرفها بأية صفة كانت أو قدمها للتعاطي أو سهل تعاطيها بمقابل أو بدون مقابل في غير الأحوال المصرح بها في هذا القانون . 
( د ) كل من أوكل إليه حفظ مواد أو مستحضرات مخدرة أو رخص له بحيازتها لاستعمالها في غرض من أغراض معينة ويكون قد تصرف فيها بأي صفة كانت في غير تلك الأغراض. ولا يجوز للمحكمة عند تطبيق المادة ( 72 ) من قانون العقوبات النزول بالعقوبة عن السجن لمدة عشر سنوات . 
المادة – 24 –
" يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة شهور وبغرامة لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف دينار كل من حاز أو أحرز أو اشترى بقصد التعاطي أو الاستعمال الشخصي مواد أو مستحضرات مخدرة في غير الأحوال المصرح بها في هذا القانون . 
ويجوز للمحكمة عند توقيع العقوبة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة أن تأمر بإيداع من يثبت إدمانه تعاطي المواد أو المستحضرات المخدرة إحدى المستشفيات التي يحددها وزير الصحة ليعالج فيها إلى أن تقرر لجنة يصدر بتشكيلها قرار من وزير الصحة خروجه من المستشفى. وتستنزل مدة الإيداع بالمستشفى من مدة العقوبة المحكوم بها " . 
المادة الثانية
على الوزراء – كل فيما يخصه – تنفيذ هذا القانون ، ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية . 
أمير دولة البحرين 
عيسى بن سلمان آل خليفة 
صدر في قصر الرفاع 
بتاريخ 10 شوال 1404 هـ 
الموافق 9 يوليو 1984 م

----------

